# CPC-A Looking for Part-time or Full-time/Part-time work at office locally or remote



## rogers__dan@hotmail.com (Sep 19, 2017)

I have recently completed the CPC medical billing and coding program, and I am going for the AAPC boards this Saturday 9/23/2017. I am looking for a part-time or full-time position which can either be done locally where I live or I would be willing to work remotely. Hours can be flexible. Please review attached resume in MS Word format.

Location: Bettendorf, IA (For those unfamiliar with the area, this is next to Davenport, IA and minutes away from Moline, IL all part of the Quad Cities.)
Nearby cities include:
Iowa
- Davenport
-Bettendorf

Illinois
- Moline
- East Moline
- Rock Island


----------



## kwylie (Sep 20, 2017)

*location*

Since you are looking for a local job put where you are located in your text.  Some people will not open your resume just to find your city


----------

